# Vegas Fire Contained by Fire Sprinkler in Attic



## jar546 (Aug 24, 2019)

Firefighters say that a sprinkler in a supermarket's attic kept a small fire from spreading throughout the entire store.

Las Vegas and Clark County firefighters responded to the Marketon supermarket near Nellis Boulevard and Bonanza Road at 6:10 a.m. Friday after an alarm company received a signal that the fire sprinkler system activated in the store.

When firefighters arrived they found smoke coming from an exhaust fan in the ceiling of a restroom, which caught fire. The fire extended to the attic space above the ceiling but was quickly extinguished by an automatic fire sprinkler in the attic area.

"Had there not been a fire sprinkler in the attic area where the fire occurred, it could have quickly spread to the rest of the shopping center involving a larger portion of the building which would resulted in significant damage," Las Vegas Fire and Rescue said in a release.

Firefighters would have been on scene for several hours making sure the fire was completely out and for cleanup. With this incident firefighters were on scene for ninety minutes.

Damage was confined to the ceiling in the restroom and a small area in the void area above the ceiling. Damage was estimated at $10,000. Most of the damage was to food products that came into contact with the sprinkler water or smoke. There was no fire damage to the retail portion of the store.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 25, 2019)

How often do you find sprinklers in an attic?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 25, 2019)

e hilton said:


> How often do you find sprinklers in an attic?



Very often because they are required under NFPA 13


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2019)

e hilton said:


> How often do you find sprinklers in an attic?




When it is made out of wood,  depending on which version of 13 is installed.


----------



## conarb (Aug 25, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Firefighters say that a sprinkler in a supermarket's attic kept a small fire from spreading throughout the entire store.
> 
> Damage was confined to the ceiling in the restroom and a small area in the void area above the ceiling. Damage was estimated at $10,000. Most of the damage was to food products that came into contact with the sprinkler water or smoke. There was no fire damage to the retail portion of the store.


So a bathroom exhaust fan overheats, the sprinklers go off and destroy $10,000 worth of supplies, and of course "Firefighters say..............................................


----------



## jar546 (Aug 25, 2019)

conarb said:


> So a bathroom exhaust fan overheats, the sprinklers go off and destroy $10,000 worth of supplies, and of course "Firefighters say..............................................



Not quite.  A fire erupted in an attic and the sprinkler kept the fire from spreading and did its job.  Twas a good day.


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 26, 2019)

Better than a million dollar building and firefighters being killed or injured.  These buildings didn't have fire sprinkler systems.

https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/fire/reports/face201714.html
https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/fire/reports/face201618.html
https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/fire/reports/face201618.html


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 26, 2019)

Hilton, doesn't Virginia have any codes (smiling)?


----------



## e hilton (Aug 26, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Hilton, doesn't Virginia have any codes (smiling)?


We’re starting to get indoor plumbing ...


----------



## jar546 (Aug 26, 2019)

e hilton said:


> We’re starting to get indoor plumbing ...


It's a new concept up there?


----------

